# water retrieves



## emilycn (Jul 30, 2013)

On our walk today along a creek and downstream from a country club, Lua and I found at least a dozen golf balls. She loves retrieving, so I tossed them in the stream for her to see if she'd get them for me. Well, she did! Most parts of the stream weren't deeper than her knees, but to get the sunken ball, she had to put her whole head under water. When she did, I swear she was blowing bubbles! I'd never seen her retrieve something sunken before --- just sticks from the water surface --- but she's great at it! (and it's soooo funny to watch, and she just looks so proud when she comes charging up the bank with the golf ball in her mouth).


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Lua sounds like a sweetie.
And yes they do blow bubbles at times. I've tried more than once to get a picture of it, but I'm not that good of a photographer.


----------

